# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة لأوائل الطالبات في الاختبار الفصلي الثاني

## د.شيماء عطاالله

:Friendship: (أسماء أوائل الطالبات في الاختبار الفصلي الثاني)
شوق بنت هاجس منيف العتيبي 
نورة بنت عبد المحسن بن على 
نورة بنت ابراهيم بن محمد الحسيني
ماجدة بنت سعود بن سعود 
العنود بنت عبدالله بن محمد الرشيد
مرام بنت محمد بن خشمان المطيري
وفاء بنت على بن حسين حجراف
أسماء بنت سند العتيبي 
بدور بنت على بن صالح محمد 
نهى بنت منصور بن ناصر 
هاجر بنت توفيق المانع 
مروى بنت فاروق بن مصطفى 
ولا بنت سعد بن رشيد عبدالله 
ديمة بنت عبدالله بن صالح الغصون 
أروى بنت سعد محمد القحطاني 
شذى بنت عبدالعزيز بن عبدالرحمن الشيحه 
بسمة بنت عبدالعزيز بن محمد العشيوي 
رنا بنت عبدالعزيز بن عبدالرحمن 
[rainbow]

مبرووووووووووووووووك يا بنات وأتمنى لكن التوفيق والسداد[/rainbow]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ألف مبروك لأوائل الطالبات فى الاختبار الفصلى الثانى , ونتمى لهن مزيد من النجاحات والتوفيق .

----------


## الحبابي

الف مبروك للخطيبة وفاء حجراف

----------


## طارق يوسف

*الف الف مبروك وعقبالنا ان شاء الله   .*
*ياريت الدكتورة شيماء تشوف موضوع الترحيب بتاعى*

----------

